# Word of the Day - Cinephile



## Jace (Mar 29, 2022)

Word of the Day - Cinephile...noun 

Def.: A devotee of motion pictures

Seems, there are many on this forum who are (a) Cinephile (s).


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

I'd heard the word _bibliophile_, in the past, 
but do not recall having heard today's WOTD, _cinephile.


I wonder why its use seems so uncommon, even though there are very many people who love and enjoy movies.

I tried to spell it, cinophile, or even cinaphile, 

but spellchecker brought my attention back to the *correct* spelling,

 which *is*, of course, in the Title and OP of this thread!_


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 29, 2022)

The word cinephile is an example of how new words are created in response to  changes in lifestyle.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 29, 2022)

CINema + (suffix) - phile. A person fond of movies!


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 29, 2022)

Kaila said:


> How many other _Philes are there, then, _I wonder_? _


Many more!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Philos, in Greek = Beloved or dear


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 29, 2022)

Philes---

https://lotsofwords.com/*phile/dictionary/common-words


----------



## Jace (Mar 29, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Philes---
> 
> https://lotsofwords.com/*phile/dictionary/common-words


Wow!   Thanks!


----------

